# Senior send off



## pabeef (May 15, 2019)

My better half is a special ed administrator  last fall the asked me to cook for the staff . We had a great night  with pork loins and smoked mac and cheese . So the senior class advisor asked if I would cook for them  because they wanted to do something special because they were not going on a senior trip . So I agreed  thinking like 150 people turns out it's 300 . So they requested  pulled pork and smoked mac and cheese and home made sauce. 
So I put the pork on at 4:00 this afternoon  plan is to pull it off at around 5:00 in the morning and put it wrapped in a cooler  take a quick nap and head to school and refire the smoker to do mac and cheese on sight. It sounds like a day of grazing  with everyone bringing a dish. To pass.

So I have 16 butts  142 lbs
40 lbs of cheese 
40 lbs of mac noodels 
Not sure of how much sauce I will need but I make it in 3 gallon batches. 
So if any one can think of anything I missed  or my volume seems off please let my know .
I will try to post picture as we go.

Thanks Beef


----------



## hardcookin (May 15, 2019)

Good Luck with your smoke!


----------



## smokerjim (May 15, 2019)

that's a lot of chow, looks like you have a long night ahead of you


----------



## fivetricks (May 15, 2019)

Wow. Just wow.

40 lbs of noodles. What the heck are you cooking all of this on?


----------



## pabeef (May 15, 2019)

Thanks guys 
I am cooking on a friend of mine's pit it's  a 500 gallon reverse flow . I have  16 butts  on the bottom racks  and could fitt a few more on if I need to. 

Not sure if I will use full pans or half pans for the mac and cheese like I normally do.  This is going to be a feeding frenzy from 10:00 till 2:00 according to my wife.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2019)

May be too late but, 142 / 2 = 71 lbs P.p. × 16 = 1136 oz / 4oz sandwiches = 284 sanwiches. If you don't trim too much and Jupiter aligns with Mars, you should get a higher yield than 50% and squeak by. 3 gallon Sauce is 384-1oz servings which should be good. You best bet to get 300 served is, have a Staff member making sandwiches using a Portion Scoop. With self service, some folks will take 2 sandwiches or skip the rolls and pile a plate full. You will likely run short. Good luck...JJ


----------



## pabeef (May 16, 2019)

Thanks  JJ I figure it will be tight they are also serving brats and burgers I think they will have somebody serving . I hope we have enough mac and cheese   I figure finished I should have 400  4 ounce servings and if it's close I can run up town and get more stuff for that.  
Thanks for running the numbers for me.
PABEEF


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2019)

Barring a lot of Little Ones scarfing down the mac n cheese, you will be fine. With multiple Meats, you planned the Pork Very Well! A smaller 4oz Sammy is plenty with a second meat and good sides. Impressive planning...JJ


----------



## pabeef (May 16, 2019)

Well things turned out great  to day and everyone enjoyed the food, and the weather was warm and sunny so a great day for the Seniors send off it was interesting to watch as the lower grades came through the gym to say good bye to them. 

We had probably  30 lbs of pork left over and 4 trays of mac and cheese  left. I think we could have feed the whole town with the amount of food that was there. 
I did not get many pictures be cause I forgot  .


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2019)

Looks good but...What is everybody at that school a VEGAN!?!?No way I would have expected Half your Pork to be leftover. Well, it freezes well and you'll be set for awhile...JJ


----------

